# Soil Test Results- feedback please



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi All, just got my soil test results and would like to hear your thoughts on next steps to get things more balanced. Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Hi All, just got my soil test results and would like to hear your thoughts on next steps to get things more balanced. Thanks!


I moved this over here to the soil fertility subforum. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh sorry about that thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Oh sorry about that thanks!


No worries! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@LowCountryCharleston I dont understand soil savvy report because they dont share their methods or source for their ranges. One observation is that the pH they list is low (4.76), but they did not recommend anything to improve it. Further they recommended Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) which is not optimal for low pH soils. I would either give them a call to explain the results or test with a soil lab that uses traditional methods.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> @LowCountryCharleston I dont understand soil savvy report because they dont share their methods or source for their ranges. One observation is that the pH they list is low (4.76), but they did not recommend anything to improve it. Further they recommended Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) which is not optimal for low pH soils. I would either give them a call to explain the results or test with a soil lab that uses traditional methods.


They did put a note at the top saying lime may be beneficial. :lol: Ya think? Anyway... With a PH in the 4's I'd put some lime. Since they don't test for CEC, what kind of soil do you have? Sand? Clay? Silt?


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @LowCountryCharleston I dont understand soil savvy report because they dont share their methods or source for their ranges. One observation is that the pH they list is low (4.76), but they did not recommend anything to improve it. Further they recommended Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) which is not optimal for low pH soils. I would either give them a call to explain the results or test with a soil lab that uses traditional methods.
> ...


Well we just moved into this house but I guess is it would be more of a sand consistency since my neighbor does have a sandy soil. With respects to Lime do you have any recommendations on a product to use?
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Dolomitic lime, and a lot of it, i.e. 20# per 1,000 would be a good start. I'd start there.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Dolomitic lime, and a lot of it, i.e. 20# per 1,000 would be a good start. I'd start there.


Thanks for your reply! Much appreciated.


----------

